# hows yours looking



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

as i'm just bored lol thought i'd show how our place looked on sunday not any better today now i know its not the worst hit in scotland by a mile so show a pic


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing like that, been cold but sunny nearly all day here in Manchester.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice pic


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Sucks being down south in this season, I reckon we have an inch in Cambs


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Sucks being down south in this season, I reckon we have an inch in Cambs


i heards cambs hadnt had much we have had a bit in bury st edmunds


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

all roads north of dunblane are closed again looking bleak


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

A foot deep here and snowing again - too f***ing cold to go out with camera.

Forecast for here tonnight is -20.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Same here at least a foot deep, if not more, and its snowing again too............

First pic is of my garden mid morning, second pic is of my commute home along the M8, Scotland's busiest road, at approximately 07.30 this morning, it would be another 3 hours before I travelled the further 3 miles home.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That pic isn't big enough OP 

It's like that here I couldn't get up my hill!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> That pic isn't big enough OP
> 
> It's like that here* I couldn't get up my hill*!


nae wonder its the steepest hill goin :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> nae wonder its the steepest hill goin :lol:


Aye wasn't great! Left it at t left turn just after the shop on the way up. Had no chance of getting further!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

A wee flurry just started up again. To be honest, I want more... :driver:

These were taken 5 minutes ago, out my bedroom window:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, snowing with a thunder & lightning storm at the same time. Epic as epic gets.









Edit: Not my pics, just ones that I've seen on facebook from other folk from my area.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Saturday










Sunday


















It's getting a tad annoying now.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

This was the view outside my house in Perth yesterday.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Leodhasach - is that Maryhill Road?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Leodhasach - is that Maryhill Road?


Nope, it's the Gorbals  Looking across the road from St Luke's Terrace.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

First snow in Surrey today. Got to work quicker than normal as less cars on the road. Doesn't appear to be settling although we have about 0.5cm on the ground in some places.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Nope, it's the Gorbals  Looking across the road from St Luke's Terrace.


Cool, thought it looked like the area round the underground there


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

my car lol 









my van


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

David: Nightmare, isnt it?...Whats the Low rd to Uplawmoor like?..Supposed to be there tomorrow!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

mkv said:


> David: Nightmare, isnt it?...Whats the Low rd to Uplawmoor like?..Supposed to be there tomorrow!


yes mate, full weeks work has shrunk a bit, uplamoor i was up in on monday and it was ok, back road going by neilston behind the dual carriageway was a bit of a bad idea though, no salt had been put down etc and a few cars sliding about.

what cars you doing in uplawmoor mate? :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Tell me about it.....Put most of it off till next week. Suzuki Vitara.
Cool, I might make it up there then,
Thanks for that dude!


----------



## jodie-pink (Nov 28, 2010)

Got lots 2day!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

mkv said:


> Tell me about it.....Put most of it off till next week. Suzuki Vitara.
> Cool, I might make it up there then,
> Thanks for that dude!


ive got 6 cars up there this week, nae happening mate lol

2 scoobys, a van, volvo jeep, merc CLS and a bmw


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

David said:


> ive got 6 cars up there this week, nae happening mate lol
> 
> 2 scoobys, a van, volvo jeep, merc CLS and a bmw


Haha,I know what you mean. If this Suzuki wasnt inside i wouldnt being doing it either......:lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Foot to a foot and a half everywhere atm! Not fine but good slidey fun! Polo manages butcan be a bit tail happy on roundabouts! :lol:

Will upload photos later on.....


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Fair bit here but the RS is well tucked up and mostly won't see the tarmac until January/February ???


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Tuesday, worst I have ever seen in the UK I reckon.


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Yesterday morning in Forfar


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nowhere near as bad here (Paisley) as some of you have it...


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

Falkirk (Maddiston) this morning. My car is under there, somewhere.

Hmmm, first time uploading pics. Will have to do some more reading I think.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^^

Ha! Ha!

Damn, that is a lot of snow!


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

graemeforsyth said:


> Falkirk (Maddiston) this morning. My car is under there, somewhere.
> 
> Hmmm, first time uploading pics. Will have to do some more reading I think.


never seen the falkirk area like that before, I stayed in cumbernauld for a few years and thats bad it must be the snow capital of the uk


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I cleared my driveway last night, gritted, salt and even sand. No snow at all.

Woke up this morning to find college shut yet again but went outside about half hour ago to check on the car and overnight


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

The cake looking lump of snow is sitting on a round garden table. It shows the amount of snow in our area. The main garden area behind it isn't too bad - about 300mm of snow!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

This was yesterday before we had another 6" of the white stuff dumped on us overnight. I measured the snow depth on the Lotus this afternoon and it's now 20" deep:doublesho


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't be bothered to take the snow off it lol.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

managed to get my bmw stuck at a few points the other day, sooner this goes away the better and we can get some decent, normal driving and work done again :lol:


----------

